# Accidental Death and Dismemberment



## Jagope

Field and topic:
Insurance benefits.
---------------------

Sample sentence:
This is the title of a section I need to translate:  Life and Accidental Death and Dismemberment Benefits.  I think I can say:  Seguro de vida, muerte accidental y desmembramiento.  What do you think?  Thanks.


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Mis pólizas de seguro hablan de 
_pérdida de miembros_
_amputaciones_
Pero no de desmembramiento.

Carlos


----------



## lauranazario

Lamento disentir, Carlos... pero "desmembramiento" SI es un término utilizado en la industria de los seguros.
ejemplo 1, ejemplo 2, glosario (ver definición de "cláusula de muerte accidental y desmembramiento").

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Ok, gracia Lauranazario. 
No dije que no fuera un término en seguros. Simplemente consulté mis pólizas de seguro españolas. 
No ponga en duda que se utilice en las Américas el término 'desmembramiento', pero no lo había visto en España.
Carlos


----------



## eroz

"Accidental Death and Dismemberment"

= 1- Muerte y Demembramiento Accidental;
2- muerte y Desmembramiento Accidental;
3- otro...


----------



## marga0802

Creo que lo más correcto seria: 

"Muerte y desmembración accidental"


----------



## eroz

¡Gracias!


----------



## HesterPrynne

marga0802 said:


> Creo que lo más correcto seria:
> 
> "Muerte y desmembración accidental"


 Se pueden decir las dos, tanto _desmembramiento_ como _desmembración_, tal y como acabo de consultar en el diccionario de la RAE.


----------



## LastManStanding

No me parece que el problema sea tanto la industria de seguros, sino sobre qué se está hablando. Creo que desmembramiento es un término no usado para seres humanos. Aquí están hablando de "seguros de vida, por muerte accidental" y el tercer elemento, creo, hace referencia a la pérdida de algún miembro, lo cual yo llamaría "amputación".


----------



## Tinman39OZ

Seguro de vida, muerte accidental y desmembramiento

me sueana bien. a veces lo mas simple es lo mejor.

from spanishdic.com

tear [tia-gas] 
participio pasivo 1. TORN).
2. Desgarrar, romper, despedazar, rasgar, hacer pedazos, lacerar (rip up).
3. Rasguñar, arañar.
4. Arrancar, separar una persona o cosa de otra con violencia.
5. Atormentar (torment).

verbo neutro (intransitivo) 6. Separarse, dividirse algo cuando se tira de ello (divide). (n)

7. Menearse, moverse o correr con velocidad, precipitadamente (run). (n) 

To tear away -> _arrancar, arrebatar; *desmembrar*, separa_


----------



## bgiorno

How is this phrase translated? The context is "the xxx club purchases Accident Medical Expenses, Accident Death and Dismemberment Benefits for players and coaches.
El club XXX adquiere Seguros médicos contra accidentes, Muerte por accidente y Beneficio por ¿_desmembramiento_?


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

una posibilidad

lesiones inhabilitantes o discapacitantes


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Hola...

*Muerte accidental y desmembramiento*

Mira aquí:

http://www.obrasegura.es/product_colevida.htm

Espero que te sirva.

Eva


----------



## bgiorno

¡¡Gracias Evavigil!! Tiene sentido, ya que eso es exactamente de lo que se trata.


----------



## sefimatch

Alguien me puede ayudar a traducirismemberment Insurance. El contexto es:                            Basic Life and Accidental   Death and Dismemberment Insurance

  Gracias!!!


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Sefimatch:

Una alternativa para:

*"Basic Life and Accidental Death and Dismemberment Insurance"*

que podés usar:

*"Seguro Básico de Vida, Muerte Accidental y Desmembramiento*".


Saludes.


----------



## sefimatch

Gracias!!!!!


----------



## Uma Queen

¡Hola Sefimatch!

En España rara vez vas a encontrar en terminología de seguros que se mencione la palabra "desmembramiento". La traducción es literal. Yo creo que lo más apropiado en castellano sería:

Seguro básico de vida, muerte accidental y amputación.

Espero haber ayudado.

Un saludo,


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Uma Queen said:


> ¡Hola Sefimatch!
> 
> En España rara vez vas a encontrar en terminología de seguros que se mencione la palabra "desmembramiento". La traducción es literal. Yo creo que lo más apropiado en castellano sería:
> 
> Seguro básico de vida, muerte accidental y amputación.
> 
> Espero haber ayudado.
> 
> Un saludo,


 
Probablemente en España se use la palabra "amputación", pero *en Latinoamérica, El Salvador incluído, lo que se acostumbra decir es "desmembramiento".*

Te recomiendo consultar los siguientes ejemplos, tomados de compañías aseguradoras a lo largo y ancho de Latinoamérica:

Tomado de una compañía de seguros *chilena*:


*CLAUSULA DE MUERTE ACCIDENTAL Y DESMEMBRAMIENTO*


Tomado de una compañía de seguros *argentina*:

"*Muerte Accidental y Desmembramiento*: Brinda cobertura a aquellos contratantes que pudieran perder la vida en un accidente, y también en el caso en que sin perder su vida, sufran pérdidas físicas o funcionales (a raíz de un accidente) que les imposibiliten continuar con sus actividades normalmente.



Tomado de una compañía de seguros *española*:

"*Seguro por Muerte Accidental y Desmembramiento* en transporte común, auto o accidente hasta.."


Tomado de una compañía de seguros *salvadoreña*:

"*Muerte Accidental y desmembramiento*"


Tomado de un plan de seguros de una institución *mexicana*:

*"PLAN PARA MUERTE POR ACCIDENTE, DESMEMBRAMIENTO Y/O DESAPARICIÓN"*


Resulta curioso, que una de las más prestigiosas y grandes compañías financieras de España también use "*desmembramiento*" y no *"amputación".*

¡Cuidado! No es la primera vez que lo digo. El español de España difiere en ciertos casos del español latinoamericano, especialmente en lo que a léxico especializado se refiere y por tanto, no es posible generalizar.

Por otra parte, "*desmembramiento*" es una palabra plenamente válida en* la lengua española*, proveniente del latín y no corresponde en modo alguno a una traducción literal de su contraparte inglesa "dismemberment".

Conclusión: El término "*muerte accidental y desmembramiento*" es el término de uso más extendido.

Saludes.


----------



## Uma Queen

Querido Ayutuxe:

1. Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que:

El español de España difiere en ciertos casos del español latinoamericano, especialmente en lo que a léxico especializado se refiere y por tanto, no es posible generalizar.
Voy a recordarte lo que yo he escrito:
En España rara vez vas a encontrar en terminología de seguros que se mencione la palabra "desmembramiento". 
Es decir, he especificado EN ESPAÑA, por lo tanto, no estoy generalizando.

2.


----------



## Uma Queen

2.  También estoy de acuerdo contigo en que la palabra "*desmembramiento*" es una palabra plenamente válida en* la lengua española*, proveniente del latín. Por supuesto que es válida en español y absolutamente comprensible. Yo he dicho que no se usa con tanta asiduidad como en el español latinoamericano. Esto principalmente se debe a que la palabra "dismemberment" no es su "contraparte" (supongo que quieres decir "contrapartida") inglesa sino que es una traducción al inglés del término latino, es decir que etimológicamente proviene del latín (membrus-i), como muchos términos del leguaje específico de la medicina.

Bien sabrás que muchos términos del lenguaje común en Latinoamérica provienen de anglicismos y traducciones literales del inglés, y en español de España, o si quieres, en Castellano, no se utilizan tanto. Pueden ser absolutamente comprensibles, pero no por ello, utilizadas con tanta asiduidad.

3. En castellano, si se dice "desmembramiento" se refiere a el acto de cortar en pedazos un objeto, un animal, o una persona. En este sentido, podrás encontrar este término, por ejemplo, en artículos de sucesos en los periódicos si alguien se ha dedicado a desmembrar a otra persona. Sin embargo, en un accidente, lo normal no es que se separen todos los miembros del cuerpo en pedazos, sino que se pueden llegar a amputar algunas partes por el siniestro.

4. De todas formas, creo que a Sefimatch ya le ha quedado clara la traducción.

PD: Si te fijas en mi perfil, verás que al ser española, siempre voy a referirme a la traducción al castellano de España. Te dejo a ti la terminología en Latinoamérica, de la que se nota que sabes mucho.

Un saludo, Uma.

(Por cierto, en castellano, no se dice "saludes", sino "saludos")


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola estimada Uma:

Muchas gracias por tus amplias y detalladas explicaciones.

Como vos bien decís, ya Sefimatch a estas alturas tiene más que claro el concepto:

España → Amputación

Latinoamérica → Desmembramiento.

Eso es lo bueno de este foro, en el que podemos intercambiar opiniones.

¡Saludes!

Post-data: *Saludes*, en el español centroamericano, equivale a "saludos",  y que a mí me gusta mucho usar. Es parte de la diversidad de nuestra hermosa lengua.


----------



## sefimatch

¡Gracias a los dos! Qué honor que me hayan dedicado tanto tiempo. después de haber leido todo lo que escribieron me parece que cualquiera de las dos es válida. ¡¡¡Mil gracias!!!


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

sefimatch said:


> Después de haber leido todo lo que escribieron me parece que cualquiera de las dos es válida. ¡¡¡Mil gracias!!!


 
¡Exactamente, Sefimatch!

Ambas opciones son plenamente válidas. Vos vas a elegir una de ellas, en función del auditorio geográfico al cual va dirigida tu traducción.


----------



## Marxelo

Muerte accidental y desmembramiento.


----------



## MHCKA

Como dijo Marxelo o quizás: muerte accidental con desmembramiento.

Saludos.


----------



## vicdark

Concuerdo con Marxelo.

Para los fines de un seguro de vida o de salud, pienso que no hay diferencia en que la muerte accidental sea con o sin desmembramiento.

_Dismemberment _supongo se refiere a la pérdida de uno o más miembro(s) (pie, mano, pierna, brazo) o algún apéndice (oreja,dedo, nariz, etc.).

Just my 2 centavos.


----------



## Quetzali

Personalmente no creo que amputación sea una buena traducción. Creo que es mejor mutilación o la opción que ya han dicho: desmembrar.


----------

